# Post-neutering precautions -- advice needed



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Wolfie got neutered, his hips x-rayed and his teeth flouride-treated yesterday. Everything went well, hips checked out just fine







But what has been an absolute pain is the post-op precautions. That's where we need advice. Wolfie gets a lot of exercise everyday between me and DH and now we are supposed to keep him calm for the next 14 days! No chance! Mister has been pestering us crazy while himself going crazy from inactivity. Right now he is instigating a fight with DH for lack of any activity. So my questions are as follows:
1) How did you keep (or try to keep) your neutered dog calm after the procedure?
2) How long did you withhold activity?
3) How long did you keep the Elizabethan collar on? Our vet recommended 14 days.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

My males have always sailed through their neuter. Never had to use an elizabethan collar on them. 14 days seems to be way over kill as the incision seems usually well closed within a week or so.

I would restrain from any exercise that involves twisting or bursts of running for a while but if he seems like he is ok I would start going for some frequent walks in day or two. Just check the insision frequently to make sure there are no symptoms of separation or inflammation.

Not to go against what your vet is telling you but he seems to be very very conservative.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Trip was neutered last Thursday. Our vet said no activity for 10 days. It has been really difficult, especially with other dogs in the house. I have been giving lots of treats and long lasting chews. I also gave them something called Mellow Mut, it's a dried chicken strip with chamomile and lavender, it's supposed to calm them down, not really sure if it worked but they sure liked it!

I saw my vet for a follow-up on Monday and he said if the pup was really going crazy, if he was healing ok, to go ahead and let him play by the end of the week (this week). In the meantime I played gently with him in the house, with a tug but for the most part I've had to keep him kenneled because he doesn't know when to stop play. 

I finally allowed a short play session sometime around Wed or Thursday (1 week post surgery). That was inside with the other dog and as soon as either jumped up, play was over. We took a short walk on Thursday and I took him for a longer walk yesterday. 

He is fine, his incision is completely healed. Really from day 1 he has acted like nothing happened. I'd say by day 5 or six the incision appeared completely healed. Also, we had no e-collar, he hasn't bothered the incision at all (but we had dissolvable stitches, not sure if that makes the difference) 

Now I'm just hoping that he doesn't embarrass me today in doggy school, as payback for no activity. If he behaves we 'graduate' and he gets his AKC S.T.A.R. certificate.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MJFAlso, we had no e-collar, he hasn't bothered the incision at all (but we had dissolvable stitches, not sure if that makes the difference)
> 
> Now I'm just hoping that he doesn't embarrass me today in doggy school, as payback for no activity. If he behaves we 'graduate' and he gets his AKC S.T.A.R. certificate.


See, we are forced to use the e-collar as he keeps trying to lick the stitches. Our vet also used dissolvable stitches but she did say that for the first few days, they might be a bit itchy. 
Good luck with the S.T.A.R. certificate!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well you do have to be really careful. cash was finally neutered at 6 years of age a month ago. it's really hard to keep this boy quiet and he ran around and jumped around a bit too much and his scrotal sac swelled and filled with fluid. looked like there were still testicles in it! AND he could hardly walk. i absolutely freaked-out and thought he'd done something to his back legs or had beginning DM or something. it's so hard to keep them quiet but you really have to. leash walking is okay. we never had to use the e-collar either.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks and good luck with your pup. Trip drove us crazy but I figure it's worse for them since they are used to so much activity, they just don't understand why they can't play. Oh, the other thing was the peanut butter stuffed kong in his kennel, it kept him busy for a little while.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Slider was neutered almost three weeks ago. He was an easy keeper - didn't need an e-collar - and he was happy to be walked to relieve himself. As long as he didn't run or jump, I also allowed him to be in his pen (24'x36') with Bruiser as long as I was outside with them and could make sure he didn't misbehave. Everything went well, no problems with recouperation.

But I've had some dogs who were PITAs after major surgery. When Niki had his leg amputated it was all I could do to keep him calm with no playing until he could get his stitches out. He drove me NUTZ but we both survived the ordeal. I leash walked him around the yard, probably further than the surgeon wanted but it was enough to keep him happy. The day he got the stitches out and the surgeon gave the okay for normal activity my arm almost fell off playing ball with him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That Wolfie is such a trouble-maker!









Leash walking should be fine and you can gradually increase the length of walks. The main thing to avoid is jumping and rough playing. After my most recent foster, Peri, was neutered I started out with multiple short walks, then medium walks and then after 3 days we did regular walks but I was careful to keep him calm. I did not allow him off leash, even for bathroom breaks, for a week. 

Getting him something really good to chew on is an excellent idea. 

You can put aloe vera and hypericum-calendula cream (or just plain calendula cream) on the incision site to soothe it. You can get those at Wegman's or Feel Rite on Maple.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowThat Wolfie is such a trouble-maker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ruth for the tips! Having seen him, you know how nuts he can get! I slept with him on the floor last night. Bad idea! At one point, he was sprawled right on top of me. We saw "The Wrestler" last evening, and I swear this morning my body felt like Mickey Rourke's after a fight. Freakin' cone was right on top of my head for half the night it seems! 
I got some knuckle bones from Treats Unleashed this afternoon. Thank goodness for pacifiers!
I will try the calendula cream tonight because he is one persistent pooch. I know that is so hard to believe


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: katielizwell you do have to be really careful. cash was finally neutered at 6 years of age a month ago. it's really hard to keep this boy quiet and he ran around and jumped around a bit too much and his scrotal sac swelled and filled with fluid. looked like there were still testicles in it! AND he could hardly walk. i absolutely freaked-out and thought he'd done something to his back legs or had beginning DM or something.


That is what I'm scared of. I will take him to the vet's just in case on Monday to get his stitches checked out. Better safe than sorry.


----------

